# New music



## baldkev (12 Feb 2022)

I listen to mostly rock, metal and blues.... any suggestions for new artists? It'd take ages to list everyone i know, but feel free to post up suggestions and just include a 'guide ' to what genre they cover.....
Oh, and this is for everyone, not just me.... so although id like a new blues band/ artist to listen to, if you want to post up spice hirls, just let everyone know its 'pop'

So, to start us off, here's gary clarke jr 'blues'


And john butler trio 'awesome guitar acoustic'


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (12 Feb 2022)

On the metal/post hardcore front, Hopesfall, Rosetta, Kardashev, DVNE, Palm Reader. Oh, and Lantlos, and City of Ships.


----------



## mikej460 (12 Feb 2022)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> On the metal/post hardcore front, Hopesfall, Rosetta, Kardashev, DVNE, Palm Reader. Oh, and Lantlos, and City of Ships.


 anybody?


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (12 Feb 2022)

Baldkev mentioned metal. I offered - as per the request - some newish bands in that genre. I did forget links though - sorry. 

Here you go, no particular order.


----------



## woodieallen (12 Feb 2022)

At least he didn't ask for rap (the 'c' is silent)


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (12 Feb 2022)

I'm not so up to date there, but I do like a bit of POS and Astronautalis.


----------



## baldkev (12 Feb 2022)

Rap isn't my thing, but i like mike shinoda's rap at the start of crawling


----------



## D_W (12 Feb 2022)

billy strings, christone ingram ("kingfish") 

Maybe not something that will provide you with 10 albums worth of entertainment, but both great player/singers. Billy strings is a flatpicker. Christone is kind of a modern shredder of blues (but not shredder like metal, just way more active on the fingerboard that most of the slower blues pattern guys).


----------



## Spectric (12 Feb 2022)

woodieallen said:


> At least he didn't ask for rap (the 'c' is silent)


Was that not the language of the American gangs!


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (12 Feb 2022)

I think rap is like most genres - lots of dross, but some gems. 

I'll offer some assorted electro. Be aware that some of it (especially towards the end) is very, very cheesy.


----------



## Droogs (12 Feb 2022)

two guitar based artists like
Estas Tonne


Andy Mckee


and strings you may not know

Guilhem Desq


----------



## John Brown (12 Feb 2022)

James Hunter,
William Clarke.
Robben Ford, and his brother Mark Ford.


----------



## baldkev (12 Feb 2022)

D_W said:


> billy strings, christone ingram ("kingfish")
> 
> Maybe not something that will provide you with 10 albums worth of entertainment, but both great player/singers. Billy strings is a flatpicker. Christone is kind of a modern shredder of blues (but not shredder like metal, just way more active on the fingerboard that most of the slower blues pattern guys).




Kingfish is a good player
Billy strings isnt dissimilar ( probably due to the banjo) to the dead south. I saw them live, they are ace


----------



## baldkev (12 Feb 2022)

Droogs said:


> two guitar based artists like
> Estas Tonne
> 
> 
> ...



Ive seen estas tonne videos, but not andy mckee


----------



## John Brown (12 Feb 2022)

Not really blues or metal(whatever that is), but Joscho Stephan is worth checking out.


----------



## baldkev (12 Feb 2022)

@John Brown take a look a Aerosmith unplugged.... you might like it. The whole gig was great


----------



## John Brown (12 Feb 2022)

D_W said:


> billy strings, christone ingram ("kingfish")
> 
> Maybe not something that will provide you with 10 albums worth of entertainment, but both great player/singers. Billy strings is a flatpicker. Christone is kind of a modern shredder of blues (but not shredder like metal, just way more active on the fingerboard that most of the slower blues pattern guys).



Big fan of Billy Strings. Country music is one of those things I hate and love at the same time. Probably why I get so frustrated when people say they can't stand jazz. I don't think anybody loves all jazz, but in my opinion, you might as well say you don't like music. Jazz infiltrates most post classical music there's jazz I hate, and there's jazz that is almost as good as secks.


----------



## baldkev (13 Feb 2022)

I like some of the odd timing you get with jazz


----------



## Inspector (13 Feb 2022)

The Be Good Tanyas are something I like to listen to now and then.


Disturbed's version of Sound of Silence has to be one of the best covers ever.


Kev I have seen the Dead South too...... 

Pete


----------



## J-G (13 Feb 2022)

baldkev said:


> I like some of the odd timing you get with jazz



I quite enjoy most Jazz - saw the MJQ Live at the Central Hall in Coventry in the 60's but I was in that same building on Friday at a Composition Workshop. 

I was singing First Tenor. (from sight! no rehearsal) One of the pieces had the instruction "Vowel of free choice" --- ie. no words --- it started in 5:4, was 81 bars long and had 30 !!! yes 3 0 changes of time signature !!

I say First Tenor - I was the _*only *_Tenor!


----------



## Ttrees (13 Feb 2022)

Hard to find new artists, some good long standing ones this side of the pond (trad folk shanties and rock)
Seamie


Boxtie


Pat


And something really cheesy


----------



## baldkev (13 Feb 2022)

Inspector said:


> Disturbed's version of Sound of Silence has to be one of the best covers ever.


His voice is very underrated. Disturbed's usual songs take a lot out of a voice, but you have to have very good vocal chords to pull it off, must take lots of practice.....

The dead south are one of those bands that perform perfectly in person as well as on their albums.... very good band. Skunk Anansie are excellent live too, as was gary clarke jr, lucas nelson. 
I got to see motorhead 4 times, always a good show and at 1 gig i got my guitar signed my lemmy 


Ttrees said:


> Hard to find new artists,


Hi tom, you've probably come across this chap already, but he's excellent. Bit of blues, bit of folk, etc also, look up ' mad dog mcrea '
Is the guy from boxtie Hagrid??? Im sure he's from harry potter


----------



## Bromley (13 Feb 2022)

If LED Zeppelin is your thing, try Greta van Fleet - a young American metal band. The resemblance is uncanny, and many have commented that the lead singer's mother must have 'known' Robert Plant!
From a more country perspective, I do like Little Big Town, and (from a bit further back, but new to me) the Civil Wars were brilliant, IMO.
For real, high-quality New Orleans Trad Jazz, it just has to be Tuba Skinny.
All on YouTube.


----------



## baldkev (13 Feb 2022)

Bromley said:


> If LED Zeppelin is your thing


Yes, love a bit of led zep! Ive got john paul jones on a guitar too, i met the guys from 'them crooked vultures' and got them on an s.g  will check out greta van fleet


----------



## chris.s (13 Feb 2022)

how about a bit of Celtic-folk punk 

and for something completely different


----------



## Adam W. (13 Feb 2022)

Grinderman, deafening live but jolly good fun.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (13 Feb 2022)

Ttrees said:


> Hard to find new artists



I'm pretty sure it's easier than ever before, with YouTube, Spotify (etc), LastFM, Bandcamp and more.


----------



## sorslibertas (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## sorslibertas (13 Feb 2022)

Not usually into rap, but these are good:


----------



## Crazy Dave (13 Feb 2022)

If you want obscure artists I'm darn sure you won't have heard of this guy.
This is audio only and was never released, this was copied from a demo tape back in 1992.


https://soundclick.com/r/s1y9qu



After the track ends if you wait something more upbeat will play also from the same guy.


----------



## Spectric (13 Feb 2022)

Don't people find so much of the new like Ed Shareen & co just lame, there is just something missing compared to years ago and is like a tradesman turning up to do a job, but then I suppose just like cars where there are only so many variants of a box with wheels it has all been done before and poor old teenagers no longer have an identity apart from becoming instant adults, you can see why there is so much mental health issues today.


----------



## Swannie61 (13 Feb 2022)

My daughter is a music photographer, so I tend to check out bands she photographs, she is currently assisting with the management of King Nun, a shouty indie band on the up. Check out DIYmag.com, she started this way back when at Leeds Uni


----------



## stuart little (13 Feb 2022)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> On the metal/post hardcore front, Hopesfall, Rosetta, Kardashev, DVNE, Palm Reader. Oh, and Lantlos, and City of Ships.


----------



## Spectric (13 Feb 2022)

I just blame you tube, too many just wanting views which you can easily get by being very bad or very good, either way it does not mater but lets hope the woodworking brigade do not take up making musical woodworking videos!


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (13 Feb 2022)

stuart little said:


>



I included examples of most in the next-but-one post. What's confusing you?


----------



## Spectric (13 Feb 2022)

I dare say that most people of a certain age plus will never have heard of Hopesfall, Rosetta, Kardashev, DVNE, Palm Reader. Oh, and Lantlos, and City of Ships. 

For us they come and go like most modern technology so not around long enough to know or remember.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (13 Feb 2022)

Baldkev asked for new music, so that's what I suggested (though Hopesfall have been going over 20 years). Would it have been more appropriate to suggest Led Zep and Black Sabbath?

To me, "new music" suggests recentlyish released. It might also mean "new to me", of course, but complaining that I suggested current and recent artists you've not heard of misses the point of the thread. 

I do get that I'm a bit unusual in not listening over and over to the ten bands I liked most when I was 20!


----------



## D_W (13 Feb 2022)

How about Darrell Scott?







You've probably heard of him already, but for everyone else, he's a writer of a bunch of country and bluegrass main chart hits. A really strong performer, but not "the right type of look" I guess, for the mainstream.

For anyone who plays guitar, he's solid and has kind of an interesting style. Not a ripper, but rather one man show kind of stuff (not by any means easy playing, though).

I've never seen him us autotune, either, which is nice, because it's pretty much everywhere the last 15 years, from Peter Cetera to the Disturbed sound of silence cover mentioned earlier. Subtle for the good artists, but a little to shiny perfect for me.


----------



## chris.s (13 Feb 2022)

Spectric said:


> I dare say that most people of a certain age plus will never have heard of Hopesfall, Rosetta, Kardashev, DVNE, Palm Reader. Oh, and Lantlos, and City of Ships.
> 
> For us they come and go like most modern technology so not around long enough to know or remember.


if by a certain age you mean an old git I can say no I haven't heard of them, but here a couple of young whippersnappers who I have met who are into that newfangled looping and beatboxing stuff.



and although when this was recorded it was not for an album its now the 3rd track on the CD that popped through the letterbox last week.


----------



## clogs (13 Feb 2022)

just thinking I was born tooooo early for most of the above....thank god.....

jazz, aint that the music where u play a bum note or forget one and nobody notices.... 
I was invited to a birthday jazz club party....downtown Los Angeles.....
it was so bad I went home with his wife....hahaha....
I was much younger then....


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Feb 2022)

I thought jazz was all bum notes?


----------



## Crazy Dave (13 Feb 2022)

Joe Satriani blues.


----------



## Crazy Dave (13 Feb 2022)

Beat that.


----------



## Linus (13 Feb 2022)

Inspector said:


> The Be Good Tanyas are something I like to listen to now and then.
> 
> 
> Disturbed's version of Sound of Silence has to be one of the best covers ever.
> ...



Although I'm in my dotage and sixties biased, my tastes are eclectic and when I first heard David Draimon singing Sounds of Silence I cannot but fail to agree that it's the best cover and his voice is exceedingly good. In fact, Paul Simon when he first heard it on the Late Show said it was the best version of his song ever, including his! High praise.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Feb 2022)

Hello darkness my old friend ..................... I remember one night in Jan. 2014 at 3am, well past the safe limit for morphine hearing S&G and bursting into tears, afraid to go to bed because the pain would really kick as soon as I lay down. It brings it all back.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Feb 2022)

Now for something completely different ..........


----------



## baldkev (13 Feb 2022)

D_W said:


> You've probably heard of him already,


I haven't! I've seen a lot of american artists, but not seen him before.
Kirk fletcher is worth a watch


----------



## baldkev (13 Feb 2022)

Crazy Dave said:


> Joe Satriani blues.



Hmmmm.... now what to do with joe? Theres a few extremely good technical guitarists who are super quick, but have no feeling..... thats what i get from joe. Maybe its the speed, you cant get that finger / touch feeling through the notes?
Zakk wylde plays with feeling and a lot of blues guitarists are packed with it. 
I dislike eric gayles 'steep climb' , feels like a close hendrix copy......


----------



## Crazy Dave (14 Feb 2022)

baldkev said:


> Hmmmm.... now what to do with joe? Theres a few extremely good technical guitarists who are super quick, but have no feeling..... thats what i get from joe. Maybe its the speed, you cant get that finger / touch feeling through the notes?
> Zakk wylde plays with feeling and a lot of blues guitarists are packed with it.
> I dislike eric gayles 'steep climb' , feels like a close hendrix copy......



If you want "feeling" click this link, that track has brought people to tears.


https://soundclick.com/r/s1y9qu


----------



## Trainee neophyte (14 Feb 2022)

I am always looking for "new music", so this thread is a delight. Thank you everyone. My new enthusiasm is prog metal, and I have good things to report on Porcupine Tree tree and Scale The Summit.

I have also discovered Kyuss, who then morphed into Queens of the Stone Age - a bit more psychedelic rock than prog, but who doesn't like reinvented Hawkwind?


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (14 Feb 2022)

I like a bit of nearly-prog - if you've not heard them the The Ocean are worth a go, as are Oceansize (no relation), and maybe Kardashev (though they have some very cookie-monster moments).


----------



## baldkev (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## baldkev (14 Feb 2022)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> I like a bit of nearly-prog - if you've not heard them the The Ocean are worth a go, as are Oceansize (no relation), and maybe Kardashev (though they have some very cookie-monster moments).



How old are you sporky? 
Im 40, used to listen to nine inch nails, lamb of god, sepultura etc when i was a LOT younger  
Im definitely mellowing out, i generally reach for blues at the mo


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (14 Feb 2022)

47. When I was a lot younger it was noisy indie, goth, and shoegaze. I got into heavier as I got older, though The God Machine was my gateway drug... 

I do still like music without shouting in it!


----------



## Tris (14 Feb 2022)

Not a new artist but a new album- John Mayer's Sob Rock, very 80s themed and it's fun to play spot the guitarist impressions. He can mimic a lot of styles. Another good one is from the Zac Brown Band 'Old love song' just to see how many song titles they shoehorned in.


----------



## GuitardoctorW7 (15 Feb 2022)

Tris said:


> Not a new artist but a new album- John Mayer's Sob Rock, very 80s themed and it's fun to play spot the guitarist impressions. He can mimic a lot of styles. Another good one is from the Zac Brown Band 'Old love song' just to see how many song titles they shoehorned in.


If you like good guitar players try the Bros. Landreth, Let it Lie is a good starter album. Also Jason Isbell is a favourite at present, his album Southeastern is a good example of his abilities as a singer/songwriter/guitar player


----------



## baldkev (15 Feb 2022)

GuitardoctorW7 said:


> ry the Bros. Landreth


Just looked 
How about brother dege:


Or a uk guy, cam cole.... i love his guitar sound... 


Or tesky brothers ( dont think ive posted this )


----------



## baldkev (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## John Brown (16 Feb 2022)

Anyone into Sunny Day Real Estate?


----------



## sawdust1 (16 Feb 2022)

Well thats my weekends youtube sessions sorted then, i will give all these recommendations a go.

For Trainee neophyte, loved Porcupine Tree since i heard The sky moved sideways album back in 1989, this and
lightbulb sun are for me their best albums and for tracks i would go for stars die and waiting.
Hawkwind since the late 70's got 25 of their albums.


----------



## Tony51 (16 Feb 2022)

I prefer Sonny Landreth to the brothers but they are all good. For acoustic guitar Stephen Stills with SRV for electric but they are personal tastes.
I am an admirer of Little Feat and enjoy Lowell George's slide guitar, economical and not in your face
Tony


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (16 Feb 2022)

John Brown said:


> Anyone into Sunny Day Real Estate?



I've got a few tracks saved in Spotify - good stuff.


----------



## John Brown (16 Feb 2022)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> I've got a few tracks saved in Spotify - good stuff.


Not a big fan myself, but I know they have a cult following. The guitarist, Dan, is my wife's brother.


----------



## Ttrees (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## Jacob (16 Feb 2022)

I love all that old bluesR&R stuff above but it's dun mi head in over the years! Not too bothered about the virtuosos like Satriani etc
So now for something else entirely different! Rita Payes guitar, vocal, trombone, her mum on guitar plus a few friends


----------



## John Brown (16 Feb 2022)

Ttrees said:


>



Instantly recognisable. I used to see Taste live at The Castle, Tooting, when I were a teenager.
Also, I was lucky enough to live within walking distance of The Toby Jug, Tolworth. Queueing up outside in our greatcoats on a Wednesday evening...


----------



## Ttrees (16 Feb 2022)

Not old enough to remember, but I doubt anyone would have been disappointed 
going to any of Rory's gigs, friend made me a disc with hours of his gigs, which was played at many a party.
Might as well add another acoustic track from Pat McManus, in homage to the g-man.



And should anyone want some more acoustic, have you heard of Michael Hedges?


----------



## baldkev (16 Feb 2022)

Jacob said:


> I love all that old bluesR&R stuff above but it's dun mi head in over the years! Not too bothered about the virtuosos like Satriani etc
> So now for something else entirely different! Rita Payes guitar, vocal, trombone, her mum on guitar plus a few friends



Thats not bad jacob, a bit trendy wine bar territory....

I thought you might be into megadeth or pantera


----------



## Ttrees (16 Feb 2022)

baldkev said:


> Thats not bad jacob, a bit trendy wine bar territory....
> 
> I thought you might be into megadeth or pantera


I suppose he's familiar with Donovan?


----------



## baldkev (16 Feb 2022)

Crazy Dave said:


> Beat that.



I had to look up randy hansen... i had to have a double take, for a split second i thought it was srv! Same type of clothes and guitar style


----------



## baldkev (16 Feb 2022)

Ttrees said:


> I suppose he's familiar with Donovan?



Thats a bit odd.... i thought it would be like blackbird by the beatles, but it was somehow weirder


----------



## Ttrees (16 Feb 2022)

And subject to debate, if you look it up!


----------



## Jacob (16 Feb 2022)

baldkev said:


> ......
> 
> I thought you might be into megadeth or pantera


Dunno never heard of either of them! I'll let you know.


----------



## Ttrees (16 Feb 2022)

Jacob said:


> Dunno never heard of either of them! I'll let you know.


May I recommend "trust" from the former mentioned, and "walk" from the latter.
Just 'cuz you got a lead tin o beans!


----------



## Jacob (16 Feb 2022)

We had heavy metal in the 60s. It never really got any better, just same 3 chords and more electrics


----------



## baldkev (16 Feb 2022)

Jacob said:


> We had heavy metal in the 60s. It never really got any better, just same 3 chords and more electrics



That kinda stuff was on a jive bunny tape i had as a kid....

Try this @Jacob


----------



## Ttrees (16 Feb 2022)

Gary Moore has covered a lot of ground, something for everyone who likes more than just three chords.
Just a cheesy one for a laugh.


A number from the rock era.


----------



## thetyreman (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## Sporky McGuffin (16 Feb 2022)

A former work colleague once insisted on driving me to see a customer. He threatened to play "smooth jazz" for the entire two-hour journey. I wasn't raised to let people threaten me, so I said if he was driving I was going to do the music. This was the opener.


----------



## EvaBeaver (16 Feb 2022)

baldkev said:


> I listen to mostly rock, metal and blues.... any suggestions for new artists? It'd take ages to list everyone i know, but feel free to post up suggestions and just include a 'guide ' to what genre they cover.....
> Oh, and this is for everyone, not just me.... so although id like a new blues band/ artist to listen to, if you want to post up spice hirls, just let everyone know its 'pop'
> 
> So, to start us off, here's gary clarke jr 'blues'
> ...



Peat and Diesel or Gerry Cinnamon when I'm not on a Biffy Clyro binge.


----------



## Tris (16 Feb 2022)

baldkev said:


> Thats a bit odd.... i thought it would be like blackbird by the beatles, but it was somehow weirder



Similar era and weirder still:


----------



## baldkev (16 Feb 2022)

EvaBeaver said:


> Peat and Diesel or Gerry Cinnamon when I'm not on a Biffy Clyro binge.


 love that gerry cinnamon, havent heard either of them b4.
Isnt it interesting how their accents really shine through? Take cheryl cole ( im not a fan  ) shes very tyne and wear when she talks, but when she sings, she sounds normal!


----------



## SamG340 (16 Feb 2022)

@baldkev If you're a blues fan there's some fantastic status quo songs out there . You might be thinking "nah not status quo " but trust me on this one




Also have a listen to the albums 'on the level ' & ' hello! ' ... You won't be disappointed


----------



## SamG340 (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## baldkev (17 Feb 2022)

SamG340 said:


> @baldkev If you're a blues fan there's some fantastic status quo songs out there . You might be thinking "nah not status quo " but trust me on this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I saw status quo at bulldog one year. The first few songs were pretty poor so we went to the rave tent! Apparently they perked up a bit later on


----------

